# Fun activities for single people on the weekend



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

any ideas people?
I find most of my friends here in Dubai have family plans on fridays...


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

you can always hang out with the people from here on the forums


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Read the "Things to do" sticky on the first page of this forum. Lots of things to do for everyone.


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

indoor rock climbing


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

I surf the web


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jander13 said:


> I surf the web


Lol but so true. Either that or head to the mall...again! 

I surf the net and watch repeats of all the programmes that are being repeated for the umpteenth time!


----------



## VitaEsMorte (Apr 26, 2010)

It's better for someone to have somekind of regular sports both for phyisal and mental health. I walk every evening at Marina


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You single people are so much fun!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> You single people are so much fun!


exactly why we are still single right, when you are having this much fun being single why risk it all


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

jander13 said:


> exactly why we are still single right, when you are having this much fun being single why risk it all


i think she was being sarcastic


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Lol but so true. Either that or head to the mall...again!


and yeah, can't believe i forgot to add my "walk to dubai mall" activity for when surfing gets monotonous!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> i think she was being sarcastic


i know! so was i


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course I was being sarcastic!  I'm single too and for the most part do exactly what you guys do - surf the net and shop at the mall


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Of course I was being sarcastic! I'm single too and for the most part do exactly what you guys do - surf the net and shop at the mall.


and collect rep power!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes! That's my most favourite pastime!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

more digits than i can pronounce now! but then i have been gone awhile


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Guess we can all be so lucky to gather the rep points  

:focus:

Spend lots of time on EF passing our time in sandland.


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> you can always hang out with the people from here on the forums


True that!


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Read the "Things to do" sticky on the first page of this forum. Lots of things to do for everyone.


thanks! im pretty new on this forum, still a lil lost (dont even know what PM stands for)...lol


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

jermy said:


> indoor rock climbing


would you believe i tried that!!! could barely hold myself up after... and to be honest i had my feet on the ground most of the time


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

jander13 said:


> and collect rep power!


ok... so whats rep power now.. i thought PM was as mystery to me!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When somoene hits thanks to a post that you have posted, you will get points. 

Pammy is a rep power ho just so you know


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Most of my mates don't want to do much apart from going out on Thursday night, whereas I want to do something every minute of the weekend! I usually end up going to the beach, gym or the mall.

I think I'm going to start a scuba diving course soon and get my dive master qualification.
Also want to do flying lessons but don't think I could afford it. 
And want to take my car offlroading more but everyone is usually too hung over on the weekend!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Pammy is a rep power ho just so you know


Says the woman with more rep power than me!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Most of my mates don't want to do much apart from going out on Thursday night, whereas I want to do something every minute of the weekend! I usually end up going to the beach, gym or the mall.
> 
> I think I'm going to start a scuba diving course soon and get my dive master qualification.
> Also want to do flying lessons but don't think I could afford it.
> And want to take my car offlroading more but everyone is usually too hung over on the weekend!


I wanted to learn to fly as well but nearly died of shock when I saw how much it costs!!! I've now added flying lessons on my list of things to do in the next country I move to. lane: Funny, I actually wanted to be a pilot but my dodgy eyesight put paid to that plan! 

Why don't you organise an offroad trip? I'm sure that there are loads of people on here who would be interested. I've been a few times (and have done most of the wadis) and it is really good fun. My first offroad trip was actually with people I met on this forum.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

let's go dancing!!! the best way to lose weight, exercise, keep your spirits high, meet people, AND feel young  that's what i do whenever i've had a busy week - which seems to be every week of late


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Most of my mates don't want to do much apart from going out on Thursday night, whereas I want to do something every minute of the weekend! I usually end up going to the beach, gym or the mall.
> 
> I think I'm going to start a scuba diving course soon and get my dive master qualification.
> Also want to do flying lessons but don't think I could afford it.
> And want to take my car offlroading more but everyone is usually too hung over on the weekend!


just reading this made me feel tired, i think i will take a nap!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

jander13 said:


> just reading this made me feel tired, i think i will take a nap!


lol same thing happened to me with that whole paragraph


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

cami said:


> let's go dancing!!! the best way to lose weight, exercise, keep your spirits high, meet people, AND feel young  that's what i do whenever i've had a busy week - which seems to be every week of late


I totally agree!!! I'm in


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

why dont u start with joining us on thursdays... we usually keep ourselves busy throughout the week (an the weekend) and most of us r single there 

hope to see u soon


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

ipshi said:


> why dont u start with joining us on thursdays... we usually keep ourselves busy throughout the week (an the weekend) and most of us r single there
> 
> hope to see u soon


Is there anything on this thursday??


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> Is there anything on this thursday??


yes there is, wait for a thread about it, im sure it will be posted tomorrow


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

kingboxerkhan said:


> hi, hw u i like ur quote its very true , i find that i am as likely as that in eindsight, hw is dubi n hw long hv u been in dubai?lane:lane:lane:


Me thinks it's time to get your keyboard fixed. There seem to be a few alphabets missing in between your words! :confused2:


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Me thinks it's time to get your keyboard fixed. There seem to be a few alphabets missing in between your words! :confused2:


here is the translation Pam.

hi, hw u i like ur quote its very true , i find that i am as likely as that in eindsight, hw is dubi n hw long hv u been in dubai?

hi, how are you, i like your quote's in your signature, they seem to be very true, i find that i can relate to them, how is Dubai? and how long have you been in Dubai?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

tut tut pam... do u realize how hard that must have been for him to do?? not everyone can b as word perfect as some of the "seniors" around here!! LOL

:eyebrows::eyebrows::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of text speak.....and he had everything going for him! He's a "king", possibly a "boxer" and he can say, "My name is Khan" :rofl:


----------



## smily (Aug 16, 2010)

hi every one...another single here & been away for quite some time...WORK.
was really interested in this conversation...my problem..i love to go out..
just that when the weekend come thru can only think of catching up on sleep..dont seem to have the energy to do any thing else...

Ok so whats planned..need to get motivated & get moving..LOL


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

we're having a group meet at Radisson Blu Media City at 9pm on Tamanya Terrace. Please do join us... u can go home and sleep thru alllll of Friday!! Pm me for details


----------



## trinamole (Sep 27, 2010)

Tee Dee said:


> any ideas people?
> I find most of my friends here in Dubai have family plans on fridays...


Horse riding is a good weekend activity. lots of single people at the stables i go to


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are loads of events coming up. Take a look at the 'What's On' sticky thread as I have just added a number of events and there are more to come...
-


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

HamishUK said:


> Most of my mates don't want to do much apart from going out on Thursday night, whereas I want to do something every minute of the weekend! I usually end up going to the beach, gym or the mall.
> 
> I think I'm going to start a scuba diving course soon and get my dive master qualification.
> Also want to do flying lessons but don't think I could afford it.
> And want to take my car offlroading more but everyone is usually too hung over on the weekend!


Hamish, I'm not much of a drinker and also want to keep busy. Have never tried offroading but happy to give it a go. Also have been looking to do my PADI. Feel free to get in touch. I'll try to PM you but still waiting for my PM status to be activated (I'm new in here).

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## imom (Jun 4, 2011)

trinamole said:


> Horse riding is a good weekend activity. lots of single people at the stables i go to


Which stables do you go to?


----------

